# R.I.P Tiberius



## Alek (Aug 29, 2012)

At 5:22am this morning, my rabbit Tiberius died. 

I had gotten up a couple times because he was making noise. He occasionally likes to bang things around when he couldn't sleep. I got up, he was fine and was banging his food dish around. I gave him a little food to distract him and went back to bed. 

The a half hour later, I heard him banging around. I figured if he was that restless I'd let him out and let him run to the kitchen and back like I usually let him do to get his energy out if he can't sleep. Instead he acted as if he couldn't move his hind end, as if his foot were stuck. I checked and he wasn't caught. I took him out to check him over to see if he needed to go to the emergency vet. 

His back end was reactionary to touch but he seemed as if he couldn't control his movements. He convulsed violently and then the rest of him wasn't able to move. His heart beat was light and his breath quick. I held him and petted him and that seemed to comfort him. My service dog Abe sat next to me and my cat Dr.House while this was going on.

Minutes later,he then convulsed again, and he started breathing shallow and his heart was shallow. I called my mother in and she sat next to me. A few minutes later he convulsed and died in my arms. Then he gave gasping breaths for 5 mins until he stopped and moved no more. It took me about an hour before I could put him down.

I allowed his best friend, my female cat, Gigi a chance to say goodbye. She was extremely confused. She tried to lick him, then cuddle him and the finally bite him to get a reaction. When she saw he wasn't moving or breathing, she started grooming him and meowing. 

I'm happy that for the most part, all our family was together when he died to comfort him. It was so sudden and I'm so upset. He was such a good friend and I adored him (secretly he was my favorite). I hope my touching him and being there for him while he died made his passing a little more comforting even though his death was so slow and drawn out.

I've been telling all the people I know that loved Tiberius. I didn't realize until now how many people loved him. He went so many places with me. The neighbors loved him because he was like a gentle, little dog. He was calm and knew who needed affection the most if they were having a bad day. I took him to the community mental health clinic to visit with people. People loved to cuddle him and pet him and they are all very sad to hear he has died.

My neighbors and I are going to have a small service for him in our garden tonight and bury him. I'm going to bury him in the hat box that I had my knitting in. I'm going to pick up his things tonight and put them in storage so I don't have to be reminded he's gone.

He had such a large personality. He loved to pull books out of my hand to get my attention. He liked watching family guy while I groomed him. He never bit me ever. He was friends with dogs and cats and all sorts of people that didn't even know a rabbit could be friendly. He would look out the window on car rides. He listened really well and was so nice and polite and he loved animal crackers and bananas.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 29, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. Reading about Tiberius touched my heart and I can tell he was a very, very special rabbit. And you were very, very special to care for him and love and appreciate him so much. It hurts to loose a bunny love. I hope you can take comfort in knowing that he was surrounded by love in the last moments of his life and that he enjoyed a wonderful life with you.

Binkie Free, Sweet Tiberius
:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 29, 2012)

oh he sounds so sweet. I am glad for both of your sakes that you were with him when he passed. Benjamin went into convulsions at the vets on Boxing Day and died before we got there. One of the techs held him. They leave an empty place in your heart, a mulitiude of wonderful memories. Binky free little man


----------



## nc_bunnys (Aug 29, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of Tiberius. It sounds like he lived the great life with you & the family. Losing a bun is never easy.


----------



## HEM (Aug 29, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear about Tiberius.
Hopefully with time, the memories that you have of Tiberius will help you with your loss. And knowing that you were there holding him at the end will give you some peace as I'm sure it did for Tiberius.
Binky free Tiberius


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Alek (Aug 29, 2012)

~Update~
We had the funeral tonight. My upstairs neighbor was affected more than I thought he would. He helped me dig a hole and we talked some about what a good bunny he was. He was the one who had originally given me the hat box that I buried Tiberius in. My neighbor, my mother and I talked some about how funny, cute and lovable Tiberius was. Our neighbor remarked about how his cats hunt rabbits, but Tiberius was their best friend and they'd be so happy when he visited and they'd cuddle and play. 
I walked into my room earlier this evening, before I put Tiberius in his box and he was laying on my bed on a blanket and a towel covering him. My service dog Abe had pulled the towel aside and was licking him and whimpering.
He will be missed greatly.


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry. What a wonderful impact he made on those who knew him. He knew how much you cared about him. And now he is at peace.


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 30, 2012)

soo soo sorry for you lost mayyou please post pictures of the bunny


----------



## Alek (Aug 30, 2012)

Tiberius in the chip bag. I was laying the floor working on some art, Tiberius shoved his head into the bag and refused to get out. I'm glad it wasn't a full bag, otherwise he would have had a wick tummy ache. He also loved to share popsicles with me.
(I apologize for my carpet, it was covered in rabbit and dog hair)


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your Tiberius-sounds like he was very dearly loved and will be missed very much by many. RIP and binky free!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## furrybutts (Sep 4, 2012)

im so sorry!! he seems to have been a very fun and loving bunny!! do you mind me asking, what went wrong with him?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 4, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Binky free little man and rest in peace. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Alek (Sep 6, 2012)

furrybutts wrote:


> im so sorry!! he seems to have been a very fun and loving bunny!! do you mind me asking, what went wrong with him?



The vet suspects it was either a stroke but mostly likely, given the symptoms- he believes it was sudden unnatural night death (rabbits and humans are two species that can experience SUND but humans get it rarely). It's directly related to the sleep paralysis all humans and animals experience at night when they are sleep. It keeps the body from flailing around during dreams and conserves energy. However, sometimes a rabbit will wake up and they will still be experiencing sleep paralysis when they are awake, this will cause them to panic, have a heart attack and then have a seizure and die. There is nothing that can be done to prevent it. Rabbits tend to experience many of the sleep disorders humans do- including SIDS.
Tiberius' death was slow and painful. I miss him so much and he was such a happy little buddy. Having him helped so much with my depression.


----------

